# Post your Warmoth builds!



## craigny (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to be doing a Warmoth strat in the near future. It seems awesome to me to be able to spec out a body and neck for a decent price...also have it painted and then throw your choice of pups in yourself and have a us made guitar built to your specs for the same or way less than a factory counterpart. I'm thinking double humbucker direct mount hardtail with a reverse headstock. Feed my gas fellas...show me your Warmoths!!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 29, 2013)

I can highly recommend going the Warmoth route. Having built/helped friends build several Warmoth projects, I finally came round to doing my own a couple of years ago... it's been through a few incarnations vis-à-vis pickups and wiring, but since I put it together, it's been my main guitar. I give you... The Pablocaster:

Alder body with sculpted heel, painted by a friend in a weird green metallic colour, I picked out.
Maple neck with a scalloped maple fretboard finished in Birchwood Casey gunstock oil and wax... and fitted with size 6100 stainless steel frets.
Gotoh Floyd Rose and Sperzel locking tuners.
Weird HHS pickup configuration with a DiMarzio Breed Neck in the bridge position, an Air Norton in the middle and an Area 58 in the neck position.

On to the rather bad cellphone pics:


----------



## will_shred (Oct 29, 2013)

I just need a damn neck...


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 29, 2013)

My Warmoth 7-string strat  Superwide neck option with 7-string mods.


















And my first Warmoth, a Soloist Carved Top.





Before the refinish:


----------



## yellowv (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## craigny (Oct 29, 2013)

WOW these are ALL AWESOME!!!! Great guitars every one!!! Yeah its settled!! Awesome to know there are otheres here to get info from also...ill be hitting you guys up for sure!!!


----------



## Zado (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok guys stop this before it's too late,you are still in time.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 29, 2013)

Also, shameless pickup spam. The pickups in my strat were made by this guy. They're pretty similar to the Bareknuckle Juggernauts accept without the ceramic magnet... Misha and I have a very similar taste in pickups lol. 

Manlius Guitar Pickups - Premium Handwound Electric Guitar Pickups


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 29, 2013)

Heres mine. Mahogany body, quilt top, scuplted heel, matched headstock, OFR



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pablo (Oct 29, 2013)

What's really cool about these builds, is that they show exactly _why_ people go Warmoth: There's simply not a mass market for the lunacy that geeks like us can dream up... and fairly easily (and at moderate cost) you can bring your own little slice of madness to life - what's not to love?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Señor Voorhees (Oct 29, 2013)

Crappy picture, but it's a delightful guitar. Not mine, but I've played it. (My bands lead guitarist owns/pieced it together.)

The back looks super cool too. She didn't fill the grain in the swamp ash on the back before painting, so you can still see it quite clearly. The neck, which isn't much in the picture, is just black. Nothing fancy on the headstock or anything. She built it when she knew nothing of guitars, so it's made of strange (I've never heard of it before) wood combos. Swamp ash body, mahogany neck, and ebony fretboard. Bill Lawrence L-500XL in the bridge and some form of Dimarzio in the neck. (looks like either an X2N or D-Activator X) It's pretty heavy, but it plays/blances/intonates well. Interestingly the Tune O Matic is factory default (saddles in a straight line), but it intonates pretty much perfectly all the way up the neck.

I highly recommend Warmoth, for what it's worth. I'd have built my own had they made 7 strings of the explorers, which they don't even make 6's of anymore. (damn shame.)


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 30, 2013)

Years ago I bought 4 Warmoth bodies and necks. I did two of them (below). Lord knows when I'll get to the other two. 











The snake has has two red LEDs in the eyes with wires that run to a battery in the electronics compartment. I wired it so the circuit is completed when you press on the trem bar, and the eyes light up.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm waiting to get my strat back from the shop with it's new Warmoth neck...but that's not why I'm writing. If we at SSO can get some momentum with the folks at Warmoth, maybe they'll fiiinnnalllllly build 7's in scales other than 25" and 28 5/8" (what I wouldn't give for an honest custom Strat-7).

That said, props to the JohnIce for pulling it off with the super-wide neck but my playing is sloppy enough that I'd need more than a hair between the string and the edge of the fretboard


----------



## Black43 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ordered this a short while ago, can't wait for it to come in!

EDIT: The back is natural basswood, looks pretty awesome IMO


----------



## craigny (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow guys unbelievable guitars!!! Anyone have any fitment issues? I doubt it. Anybody have to shim necks? If mine goes well I may do exclusive Warmoth builds.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 30, 2013)

La Baronne (baritone telecaster). Built in 2012, the bridge pickup has been changed to a DiMarzio Super Distortion for Tele.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 30, 2013)

I had no issues with any of my parts. Great quality. No neck shim here. A little bit under the nut, but neck and nut shims are commonplace on bolt ons and really aren't issues anyway.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 30, 2013)

Black43 said:


> Ordered this a short while ago, can't wait for it to come in!
> 
> EDIT: The back is natural basswood, looks pretty awesome IMO



That top is awesome. Good buy.


----------



## craigny (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah thanks...yes no issues for shims for me either, just curious. mostly wondering about the fretwork...it all looks top notch.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, I had no issues either. Very high quality. Not cheap, but high quality. If you go crazy with a Warmoth build (especially if you have them finish the body) you can get up over the price of a Carvin quite easily. For that reason I wish they'd make more 7 string options. If I'm going to pay a lot I could rationalize it a lot more if it's something I couldn't really buy on my own. Like, if they made an Explorer, etc. body available for 7 string.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 30, 2013)

No issues whatsoever with any of the Warmoth builds I've bern involved with either. High quality parts and very easy to put together.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Matthew (Oct 30, 2013)

ThePhilosopher said:


>



I'm absolutely in love with your tele and I've posted pics of it here a few times. How do you like it/what do you use it for? I might have to copy it some day.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 30, 2013)

I keep it in open Bb and play gobs of metal-it's pretty awesome. It's used all over my album (on bandcamp).


----------



## theronaldchase (Oct 30, 2013)

ThePhilosopher said:


>




So uh, what are the specs/wood choices on this beautiful and magnificent piece of gloriousness?


----------



## Aghasura (Oct 30, 2013)

looks like wenge body and headstock veneer.


----------



## SeanSan (Oct 30, 2013)

All the guitars look great!

Has anyone got the "VIP" shape?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 30, 2013)

i am planning a build while i save. soloist flat top body, pickups mount to wood, no bridge route (im going to route it for a Hipshot myself), one vol, 3 way toggle, push button killswitch, and 24fret neck pup re position. 

and the neck: maple on maple, black dots, stainless steel frets, 24 fret, and a reverse angled fender headstock. im going to cut it to look similar to a Caparison Devil's Tail shape.

hipshot tuners, BKP Juggernauts, Earvana nut, and tung oil finish.

hell yeh


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 30, 2013)

still undecided on the body wood....... im thinkin swamp ash or walnut. and all gold hardware. and this is what i mean for the headstock




almost forgot the best idea i had. to trim down the corner of the neck heel and make a custom plate for more comfort. just like a carvin


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 30, 2013)

theronaldchase said:


> So uh, what are the specs/wood choices on this beautiful and magnificent piece of gloriousness?



Body Material: Mahogany w/Wenge top
Neck Shape: Standard American
Number of Frets: 22
Fret Size: Medium Jumbo
Position Inlays: MOP Inlays
Neck Radius: 10-16" Compound Radius
Fretboard: Ebony
Neck Material: Wenge
Nut Width: 1 11/16 (42 mm)
Scale Length: 25.5" (648 mm)
Pickup Setup: Hum-Hum
Bridge Pickup: Dimarzio Crunch Lab
Neck Pickup: Dimarzio Liquifire
Pickup Switch: 3-Position Blade
Controls: Master Volume, Master Tone, Coil-tapping done via volume and tone pots
Hardware Finish: Black
Bridge: Telecaster Humbucker Bridge
Tuning Machines: Grover Mini Locking 18:1


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 30, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> La Baronne (baritone telecaster). Built in 2012, the bridge pickup has been changed to a DiMarzio Super Distortion for Tele.



if only this had a humbucker mounted to the wood, and a normal flat top bridge, even a hipshit. it would be the classiest and sexiest guitar ever made.


----------



## patata (Oct 30, 2013)

god damn this thread!


----------



## craigny (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah it's filled with awesome. My body and neck wouldn't break the bank. With my plans parts would be like 600-700 bucks.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I was thinking about doing a warmoth, now I've decided that I'm going to take the plunge!


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Years ago I bought 4 Warmoth bodies and necks. I did two of them (below). Lord knows when I'll get to the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are ....ing bad ass!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 30, 2013)

ThePhilosopher said:


>


 

7 string, please & thank you


----------



## ihunda (Oct 30, 2013)

I am getting this plus a raw bubinga/ebony neck...






Should arrive in two weeks!!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 30, 2013)

been having some issues finishing up mine I started last year (person helping me put it together had issues cutting the pickguard to fit something.. lol) but basically, I can't wait. Its gonna be a beast. SHOULD be any week now!

The body.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 30, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> If I'm going to pay a lot I could rationalize it a lot more if it's something I couldn't really buy on my own. Like, if they made an Explorer, etc. body available for 7 string.



They don't even make a SIX string explorer anymore, so you might be waiting a while on that, haha. They're supposed to be making some Gibson alternatives at some point now that Gibson asked them to stop with the copies, but all I've seen so far is one sample of a funky looking lopsided Viper-esque SG. Hopefully they'll have some decent LP and EX alternatives before too long (maybe NAMM?), but we'll deffo need to see them in six strings first, haha.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Oct 30, 2013)

my warmoth all came together very well and will go pound for pound with 99% of soloist out there. highly recommend warmoth.


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 30, 2013)

Here are all mine 



















Thread to more pics and details if interested:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/244763-ogd-some-warmoth-love.html


----------



## Black43 (Oct 31, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> Here are all mine


Ohh lordy


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 31, 2013)

Ooh, looks like Warmoth's got their new LP alternative. It's called the Regal Carved Top, and there are a few in the showcase. Here's the shape:







The SG alternative is called the Diamondback, but there aren't any in stock right now. Neither the Diamondback nor the Regal have been added to the list of body styles available in the builder or body information pages, though.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Oct 31, 2013)

Erokomania, you using Anderson pickups in a couple of those? Criminally underrated


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's mine, unfinished Soloist Body and Strat Wolfgang Profile neck, guitar is currently with Aerograffiti here in the UK getting a Kawasaki Moto GP style paint job!














Paint job its getting is based on the side fairing of this bike, so the black and green plus all the sponsor logos etc etc


----------



## Deep Blue (Oct 31, 2013)

I now have a compelling urge to build a wenge tele.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 31, 2013)

Fantastic axes everywhere. 
I've been on the edge of building a baritone Jazzmaster, blacked out, with a Bigsby and a BKP Pig90 neck and Warpig Bridge. Chambered mahog, ebony board wenge neck. Thinking twice about the baritone part though..27" would be a no brainer but hmm..


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmm.... What if only the body is Warmoth?


----------



## craigny (Oct 31, 2013)

Toshiro said:


> Hmm.... What if only the body is Warmoth?


 That counts!!! post it Brotha!!!


----------



## SeanSan (Oct 31, 2013)

Toshiro said:


> Hmm.... What if only the body is Warmoth?



DO IT.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 31, 2013)

A few years ago I built an explorer from these guys. 















Shitty pics. 
Alder body
Schaller 456 bridge
EMG 81/85
Wizard profile neck
Gotoh tuners and a lkcking nut.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 31, 2013)

My old-style 7/8 24.75" Strat, with discontinued body shape and discontinued headstock shape (on the 7/8 models):











New-style 7/8 24.75" Warhead Strat:











On the rack, next to the other 7/8 Strat:


----------



## craigny (Oct 31, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> My old-style 7/8 24.75" Strat, with discontinued body shape and discontinued headstock shape (on the 7/8 models):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude your white one is almost exactly what im looking to do...i think ive seen you post that before.....AWESOME guitar


----------



## craigny (Oct 31, 2013)

That Explorer is awesome too...too bad you cant get those bodies now....


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 31, 2013)

Tbh I had to shim the neck on mine but was no big deal tbh, mostly as the floyd is top mounted and so I couldn't get the action down as far as I wanted. But £20 is no big deal. 

The necks are imo fantastic, they are superb considering the price you pay for a custom build. This is the 3rd neck I have had from them on this Soloist (not all on this guitar I should add) and all three have been constantly excellent. 

Also as I am in the UK I gotta say their shipping charges are rather good too, and usually very quick turn around and delivery. Hard to fault them really.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 31, 2013)

craigny said:


> Dude your white one is almost exactly what im looking to do...i think ive seen you post that before.....AWESOME guitar



I posted it before because the asshole I bought it from included the wrong neck (a 24.75" Strat conversion neck that didn't intonate properly on a Warhead body that only works with a Warhead neck).

Now that I have the right neck, the guitar is a beast. The Invaders aren't typically my thing, but they sound good enough that I'm holding off on putting my standard Suhr Aldrich/Duncan Alnico Pro II combo in.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 31, 2013)

craigny said:


> That counts!!! post it Brotha!!!





SeanSan said:


> DO IT.



Okay  :













Specs:
Alder/Flame Maple body, stained and Tru-oil finished, neck pocket widened to 2 1/4"
MIJ Charvel ProMod neck
Gotoh Floyd
Dimarzio Breeds


----------



## craigny (Oct 31, 2013)

Toshiro said:


> Okay  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stained and tru oiled looks AWESOME!


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 31, 2013)

Somebody on here once posted a white Tele with a rosewood neck or something. That one was the best Warmoth I've ever seen.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 31, 2013)

It's not a good picture, but it's all I've got at the moment. This is a '60 or '61 US body with a Warmoth neck.


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 31, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


> Erokomania, you using Anderson pickups in a couple of those? Criminally underrated



oh dude, they are some of my favorite pickups for sure... two of my guitars have the H3+H1 combo. That combo is very hard to beat. SO versatile. VERY open sounding. I don't know why they get such little attention.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 31, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> They don't even make a SIX string explorer anymore, so you might be waiting a while on that, haha. They're supposed to be making some Gibson alternatives at some point now that Gibson asked them to stop with the copies, but all I've seen so far is one sample of a funky looking lopsided Viper-esque SG. Hopefully they'll have some decent LP and EX alternatives before too long (maybe NAMM?), but we'll deffo need to see them in six strings first, haha.



Holy crap, I didn't even know that! Ah, well. I'd kill for a Kelly shape, 7-8 strings, AANJ heel. Warmoth, give it to me nooooowww!

Actually, you know how Jackson has the War Kelly? Warmoth should make they War Moth! A badass Mothra tribute!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 31, 2013)

Philligan said:


> It's not a good picture, but it's all I've got at the moment. This is a '60 or '61 US body with a Warmoth neck.



damn that is simple and classy. moved the volume, cut out the other unneeded garbage, and dat pickguard! 



Hollowway said:


> Holy crap, I didn't even know that! Ah, well. I'd kill for a Kelly shape, 7-8 strings, AANJ heel. Warmoth, give it to me nooooowww!
> 
> Actually, you know how Jackson has the War Kelly? Warmoth should make they War Moth! A badass Mothra tribute!



the good people there are quite willing to do things not posted online when you call them and offer a little "bonus". wink wink lol.


----------



## SeanSan (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm loving Toshiro's guitar. >.<


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 31, 2013)

im loving these! but i find the lack of hardtails disturbing


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 31, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> im loving these! but i find the lack of hardtails disturbing


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 31, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


>



derp. i thought it was a wilkinson type trem. 

5 points to you mr TemjinStrife and Philligan for being badasses.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 31, 2013)

This one I put together back in 1996. American Walnut body with Birdseye/Rosewood neck, an Ibanez EDGE, Gotoh tuners and Seymour Duncan/Schaller pickups.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 31, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


>



ive been curious about that 24 fret extension. since its just the fretboard overlapping the body i was weary. hows the access to it? it looked awkward to me.


----------



## knagy0325 (Oct 31, 2013)

^^ Slick! Love the reversed headstock.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 31, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> ive been curious about that 24 fret extension. since its just the fretboard overlapping the body i was weary. hows the access to it? it looked awkward to me.


It's pretty much the same feel as on the old-school square heel 24-fret Ibanez guitars (early RGs and JEMs for example) that are also constructed with a Fender heel/pocket size and the long overlap. Access is definitely not as easy as with an AANJ but still manageable.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 31, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> damn that is simple and classy. moved the volume, cut out the other unneeded garbage, and dat pickguard!



Thanks man.  Sadly, it's actually gutted at the moment haha. I'm putting in a 57/SA-X/66 set.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 1, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> It's pretty much the same feel as on the old-school square heel 24-fret Ibanez guitars (early RGs and JEMs for example) that are also constructed with a Fender heel/pocket size and the long overlap. Access is definitely not as easy as with an AANJ but still manageable.



So still worth the extra $60 between the neck pup reposition and the extension itself?



Philligan said:


> Thanks man.  Sadly, it's actually gutted at the moment haha. I'm putting in a 57/SA-X/66 set.



Daaaaaayum. How bout a soundclip or a playthrough vid when its done?


We do need some videos or sounds on here for sure though. I wanna hear some of these beasts.


----------



## clubshred (Nov 1, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Years ago I bought 4 Warmoth bodies and necks. I did two of them (below). Lord knows when I'll get to the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy ....ing Shit that is amazing!!!!


----------



## Nile (Nov 1, 2013)

This was in 2011. It is darker now, like a tobacco burst brown-ish. Should take new pics. It is light as FUCK.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 1, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


>



Question: So, an ibanez edge fits FR routing, or was that something custom?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Nov 2, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> Here's mine, unfinished Soloist Body and Strat Wolfgang Profile neck, guitar is currently with Aerograffiti here in the UK getting a Kawasaki Moto GP style paint job!
> 
> Paint job its getting is based on the side fairing of this bike, so the black and green plus all the sponsor logos etc etc


Dude I would leave it that way it looks awesome 

Also I plan on building a Warmoth Tele Cabronita after hearing a tele with tv jones live. Best clean tones I've ever liked.


----------



## ihunda (Nov 2, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> This one I put together back in 1996. American Walnut body with Birdseye/Rosewood neck, an Ibanez EDGE, Gotoh tuners and Seymour Duncan/Schaller pickups.



Great but how did you get the route for an edge?


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Nov 2, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> Question: So, an ibanez edge fits FR routing, or was that something custom?





ihunda said:


> Great but how did you get the route for an edge?



That was very simple - I ordered the Warmoth parts (using a print catalog and a price list that I got from the distributor) through my local dealer and just specified that I wanted an EDGE routing. However, I suppose they just took their OFR template and since the EDGE is compatible to that, it was no problem. I had to drill the holes for the post anchors by myself, though.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 2, 2013)

Actually, Warmoth has an Edge template you can ask for, the Edge won't fit in an OFR rout.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Nov 2, 2013)

Toshiro said:


> [...]the Edge won't fit in an OFR rout.


It does fit according to Nuno of guitarmigi.it. See also here: http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showpost.php?p=879655&postcount=63


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd love it if someone could actually confirm the Edge to OFR thing; with detailed pictures and etc. I'm consider doing another small cheap project but I can't stand OFR's, Edge LoPro's on the other hand, are awesome.

I tried searching and couldn't find any threads on this - only the opposite way around (OFR into Edge or Edge III routings)


----------



## Deep Blue (Nov 2, 2013)

If warmoth can rout for an edge, I wonder if they can do a ZR rout...


----------



## nicktao (Nov 2, 2013)

I really wish warmoth routed for a hannes, that would for sure be my next buy.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 2, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> It does fit according to Nuno of guitarmigi.it. See also here: http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showpost.php?p=879655&postcount=63



Must be a rout by rout basis, because to get that Gotoh into my OFR routed Warmoth body I had to take wood out, and that same trem drops into the Edge routs on my RGs with room to spare.

Either way, it would not fit "like a glove" as the guitar in question does.

I don't have an Edge anymore to take pics, but I did have the Gotoh in an Edge and OFR rout:

Gotoh in Edge rout: Pic 1 Pic 2

Gotoh in OFR rout: Pic 1 Pic 2

I fail to see how the Edge trem, which is bigger that the Gotoh, would fit in an OFR rout without having to take a dremel to it. The Edge rout is symmetrical, and the the OFR rout is asymmetrical, for starters.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 2, 2013)

Toshiro if you can remember (if you tried) - did the Edge fit into the OFR route?

I'm specifically thinking about a Edge LoPro 7 into a OFR7 route (Yes, I know how difficult finding a Edge 7 is, but I'm patient)


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 2, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> Toshiro if you can remember (if you tried) - did the Edge fit into the OFR route?
> 
> I'm specifically thinking about a Edge LoPro 7 into a OFR7 route (Yes, I know how difficult finding a Edge 7 is, but I'm patient)



I wish I had tried, after looking at this thread, but no I didn't try the Edge in an OFR rout. Mainly because I'd already sold off my Edge trems before I built the Warmoth. The main reason I don't think it will fit is that I have Gotoh Floyd on all my guitars now, and the trem swims in the Edge rout and barely fits in the OFR. 

I highly doubt it would, but anything is possible. The "footprint" of an Edge is larger than an OFR, but if the manufacturer uses a big enough template you might be able to shoehorn it in.

At that point, I would stay with the OFR7.

Google is your friend, trying to put an Edge into an OFR rout:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2331/2254397836_36347d5eb4.jpg 

^^That will take work.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 3, 2013)

I tried searching google but didnt see that photo. Hmm... that sucks lol I really dislike the OFR.

(Granted, I don't have said guitar yet; just pondering about getting a Carvin CT7 with a trem. Maybe someday.. For now, CT624 most likely with Wilkinson is the plan)

edit: I found this old thread, showing that the Edge Pro is slightly smaller in many dimensions than the LoPro.. I wonder if that difference would make the Edge Pro fit into a OFR route hmm - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...edge-pro-edge-pro-ii-lo-pro-lvik-warning.html


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 7, 2013)

lets see some videos people! i wanna hear these things in action!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 7, 2013)

Posted this in a couple threads this week since it's just finished, but I just wanted to say I tried about 4 different necks on this before getting to the Warmoth neck....all had issues except this one. Frets are great, feels awesome. I really wish they still made this HS shape; I'd put it on a Tele too, so I'm on the lookout for another. 

I was pretty much GAS free before I opened this thread, but that's over. I have ideas for about 3 more after reading this. Lame pic:


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 7, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> lets see some videos people! i wanna hear these things in action!


I apologize for the sloppiness:


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 8, 2013)

steinmetzify said:


> Posted this in a couple threads this week since it's just finished, but I just wanted to say I tried about 4 different necks on this before getting to the Warmoth neck....all had issues except this one. Frets are great, feels awesome. I really wish they still made this HS shape; I'd put it on a Tele too, so I'm on the lookout for another.
> 
> I was pretty much GAS free before I opened this thread, but that's over. I have ideas for about 3 more after reading this. Lame pic:



Is that a hipshot bridge?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 8, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Is that a hipshot bridge?


 
Yup.....gotta say, this is one of the most comfortable bridges I ever played on...picked it up used from a buddy for cheap cause he went to 8s, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 8, 2013)

They are amazing. I recently got an Ibanez RG7321 and I replaced the stock saddles with hipshots and it plays so much better. I want them on EVERYTHING now lol. Hence the warmoth project I'm planning. You can't get an axe with one on it for less than $1,500 so I figured I'd build one


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 8, 2013)

My babies. I'm planning No. 4. Can't recommend highly enough.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 8, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> They are amazing. I recently got an Ibanez RG7321 and I replaced the stock saddles with hipshots and it plays so much better. I want them on EVERYTHING now lol. Hence the warmoth project I'm planning. You can't get an axe with one on it for less than $1,500 so I figured I'd build one


 
Specs? How soon?

I didn't really know about Hipshot before this one....had never played one; was telling him about this guitar and how I didn't like trems, and he offered me that one for $10...just stopped by one day and asked for $10 for it, said it'd work well for what I wanted. Dig it; I'll put em on more guitars.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 8, 2013)

That Caribbean burst Tele.


----------



## Nile (Nov 8, 2013)

steinmetzify said:


> Posted this in a couple threads this week since it's just finished, but I just wanted to say I tried about 4 different necks on this before getting to the Warmoth neck....all had issues except this one. Frets are great, feels awesome. I really wish they still made this HS shape; I'd put it on a Tele too, so I'm on the lookout for another.
> 
> I was pretty much GAS free before I opened this thread, but that's over. I have ideas for about 3 more after reading this. Lame pic:



That is ....ing godly.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 11, 2013)

has anyone here tried this




to the heel to try and get it more comfortable?


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 11, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> has anyone here tried this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think the warmoth neck pockets are snug enough to forego the fourth bolt, but I could be wrong. 

You could, however, carve the joint and make it more comfy.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 11, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> I don't think the warmoth neck pockets are snug enough to forego the fourth bolt, but I could be wrong.
> 
> You could, however, carve the joint and make it more comfy.



what if one were to cut like in the image, and drill a 4th hole in between the top right and bottom left. have it staggered like newer bolt ons


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 11, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> what if one were to cut like in the image, and drill a 4th hole in between the top right and bottom left. have it staggered like newer bolt ons



I'm sure that would be fine.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 12, 2013)

The Contoured Heel is pretty slick all by itself, even if you put a plate on it:





(though you might not want to leave yours raw like I did )


----------



## Drew (Nov 12, 2013)

My Warmoth partscaster - it's tough to get the blueburst to photograph well, but this is as good as I've gotten. 

First, this guitar absolutely owns. I'd say of my collection it's probably only second to my Suhr, though I think my Strat could give it a run for its money after I get it refret/have the nut replaced. 

Couple pieces of advice to the OP/anyone waiting for a Warmoth. First, DEFINITELY do a test fit. The neck joint was super snug, and the alignment was such that the high E was SLIGHTLY close to the edge of the fretboard. I didn't realize this until I'd already applied about 8 coats of tung oil to the neck, but had I done a test assembly first (which to be fair I couldn't have, since I bought the neck first and started finishing it while waiting for the body) I could have sorted that out. 

Also, out of the box the shelf for the locking nut was too high, so I had to sand it down a bit to get the action to where I wanted it. Again, not a bit problem, but something I could have dealt with before finishing the neck. 

The frets are stainless, and while they're not "dressed" (the edges are trimmed at an angle but not rounded off) they're quite even and play well. YMMV, though - Warmoth does recommend having a professional dress the frets after the guitar has been assembled. 

Metal_Wizard - while my neck joint is awfully tight, I wouldn't try to make do with three bolts. Try the angled neck joint, though - it's no Ibanez AANJ, but it offers improved upper access compared to a Strat. 

Also, don't try to put one of these together without a drill. THAT caused me a lot of frustration, but I now own a drill for my next project.  

Other than that... this was a tremendously fun project, and the finished product looks and plays awesome. I'd also recommend getting a Warmoth logo for the headstock - they ship with a Fender-style decal, but I ended up springing for the chrome sticker, which IMO looks way better.


----------



## SeanSan (Nov 12, 2013)

@Drew


Full body shots please!! That one is absolutely beautiful  I don't think the photos do the guitar justice.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 12, 2013)

Drew said:


> Metal_Wizard - while my neck joint is awfully tight, I wouldn't try to make do with three bolts. Try the angled neck joint, though - it's no Ibanez AANJ, but it offers improved upper access compared to a Strat.



i think your right. it would be more worht it to just pay $35 more and get the contoured heel


----------



## Drew (Nov 12, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> i think your right. it would be more worht it to just pay $35 more and get the contoured heel



Oh jeez, yeah, trust me, it's totally worth the $35 upcharge (they also modify the cutaway ever so slightly too, at least on a strat, it's not just the heel). I thought this was in addition to the contoured heel, but I'd say just go for it. 

If you're cost-conscious here, check their Showcase for finished bodies, and see if you can find something you can do with a simple stain/tung oil finish. 

SeanSan - I don't have any great full-body pictures, again it's a PITA to photograph, and additionally the guitar itself is up at a buddy's place right now (along with a good chunk of my gear - I'm staying with a friend in between my lease ending and the closing date on my condo, which meant paring it down to one electric and my acoustic, and my Suhr won) so I can't take any more. 

I've attached the best I have, though even this one barely shows the figuring on the neck, even though the body color is pretty accurate;






...and additionally here's a (rough) video playthrough of a song on the album I just wrapped up with the Warmoth. This is only loosely worked out, a lot of the lines I had a general melodic idea worked out for the solo, but sort of improvised the actual notes and phrases, I forgot to maximize the audio so it's a bit quiet, and I did a LOT of work to the drum programming and the mix since this, so I promise the album will be better than this.  



EDIT - and that release date is now looking more like end of '13/beginning of '14.


----------



## zilla (Nov 12, 2013)

what pickups?

did you do the 24 fret reposition and 720 mod?


----------



## Drew (Nov 12, 2013)

zilla said:


> what pickups?
> 
> did you do the 24 fret reposition and 720 mod?



Mine? PAF Pro and a Fred in the bridge, 3-way switch with a push/pull coil tap on the tone. 22 fret, and I'm not sure what the 720 mod is, but I doubt I did it. 

Basically, for reasons that are not at all surprising I have very similar taste in guitars to Joe Satriani, so I wanted to build something in the same vein as one of his guitars, but with woods that are a bit more to my specs (maple fretboard, swamp ash body) and larger frets. The guitar absolutely smokes in that regard, but I've got a Suhr SSH+ bridge pickup waiting to go to try in this - given that I play with a little less gain than he does, something with a bit more low-mids will probably work better for me, and I LOVE how that pickup sounds in my similarly-spec'd Suhr.


----------



## zilla (Nov 12, 2013)

i have an SSH+ in my partscaster (warmoth neck) and it's *great*

I've been toying with getting a chambered tele or jazz master from warmoth, but then i see the cost and i have trouble justifying it :-/


----------



## Drew (Nov 15, 2013)

zilla said:


> i have an SSH+ in my partscaster (warmoth neck) and it's *great*
> 
> I've been toying with getting a chambered tele or jazz master from warmoth, but then i see the cost and i have trouble justifying it :-/



I want to do another and try finishing the body myself - that'd shave a couple hundred off the cost, and I have two projects in mind, one of which a natural oil finish would be ideal for. So... 

And yeah, the Suhr 7-Plus bridge pickup is supposed to be quite close to a SSH+, and I love that one in my Modern.


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 16, 2013)

Drew said:


> I want to do another and try finishing the body myself - that'd shave a couple hundred off the cost, and I have two projects in mind, one of which a natural oil finish would be ideal for. So...
> 
> And yeah, the Suhr 7-Plus bridge pickup is supposed to be quite close to a SSH+, and I love that one in my Modern.



Do you have a unique choice top on yours or is it just a standard quilt top?


----------



## beneharris (Nov 16, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> im loving these! but i find the lack of hardtails disturbing



Never fear!









I still need to do something with that volume pot hole.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 18, 2013)

beneharris said:


> Never fear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idea for that hole, an arcade style killswitch button. Really short so it has clearance for your picking hand. And they are quite fun to use. Ill post a link for one after work


----------



## Drew (Nov 18, 2013)

Stealth7 said:


> Do you have a unique choice top on yours or is it just a standard quilt top?



That's a standard quilt - I chose a body out of the showcase, looking for something a bit chaotic, and had them finish it in Blueburst. It wasn't even an AAA top or anything like that, probably because the figuring wasn't super even, but that's sort of the look I wanted.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 21, 2013)

beneharris said:


> I still need to do something with that volume pot hole.



https://store.djtechtools.com/products/arcade-buttons


----------



## ihunda (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's my in progress build:





And the build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...th-parts-day-flamed-tele-unfinished-neck.html


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 5, 2013)

lookin' pretty sweet so far


----------



## craigny (Dec 6, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## Drew (Dec 6, 2013)

I LOVE that finish!


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 11, 2014)

what would you guys compare warmth quality to? sorry if someone already asked that, i just kinda skimmed the thread for pictures of pretty guitars 

thinking of getting a cheap MIM tele and getting a baritone neck for it


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 11, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> what would you guys compare warmth quality to? sorry if someone already asked that, i just kinda skimmed the thread for pictures of pretty guitars
> 
> thinking of getting a cheap MIM tele and getting a baritone neck for it



I would say the overall quality is probably closer to what you'd find coming from a custom shop than something you'd find hanging on a wall at Guitar Center. The routings are clean and precise, plus the neck-pocket is super-tight, the finishes are flawless, the fretwork is very good, etc.

Another nice thing about Warmoth is that you can pretty much order a neck/body out of any wood you want, and in some stunning patterns as well. Options are aplenty. I've seen some stunning guitars people have built. Check Warmoth's site for customer photos.


----------



## zilla (Feb 11, 2014)

i have a 20 year old Warmoth neck. Basic options, quartersawn maple neck, ebony board.

Still straight as an arrow. Love the feel, too.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 11, 2014)

zilla said:


> i have a 20 year old Warmoth neck. Basic options, quartersawn maple neck, ebony board.
> 
> Still straight as an arrow. Love the feel, too.



I wound up with a Warmoth after spec'ing out my "dream guitar" five years ago and discovering it was going to cost me well over $6,000. It was a B.C. Rich Warlock. At that point, I remembered seeing Warmoth ads in "Guitar" magazine, which I don't believe exists any longer. I couldn't believe they were still in business! I was determined to own a custom, made in the USA, guitar.

Thankfully, I jumped on the Warmoth instead of saving for that Warlock. A few years later, I ran into a Custom Shop Warlock at a music store and it wound up being the biggest POS I'd ever put my hands on. The knobs literally fell off in my hand, the frets were sharp, the sound was horrendous, the pots were rattling in the poorly routed body, and the frets looked like hanger wire that had been beaten into a piece of wood with a hammer. Not long afterwards, I also discovered B.C. Rich was no longer "B.C. Rich," but just "another company."

Well, Ironically enough, I sent my Warmoth parts to Neal Moser, who did build the B.C. Rich Custom Shop guitars back when B.C. Rich was "B.C. Rich." He did a phenomenal job, as expected. 

...And it gets better. Despite having that "USA custom guitar," I'd just pulled the trigger on a Moser Faststar on January 30th, so I'll probably wind up spending $5,000-$6,000 anyway!

EXTREMELY happy with my Warmoth, but I still have those dreams of owning that custom B.C. Rich guitar. Neal's the guy who built them, so _technically,_ I will be getting a "real" "B.C. Rich" Custom Shop guitar.


----------



## rikomaru (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow......I definitely thought i'd posted here already. lol


I'll put better pics out here when i finish my restringing and maintenance. 
Warmoth is THE SH***#:*'""@**T! No opinions here, only scientificational fact.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 13, 2014)

rikomaru said:


> Wow......I definitely thought i'd posted here already. lol
> 
> 
> I'll put better pics out here when i finish my restringing and maintenance.
> Warmoth is THE SH***#:*'""@**T! No opinions here, only scientificational fact.



Very nice!


----------



## Samark (Feb 13, 2014)

I spoke to one of their customer sales people about why they don't have flamed maple tops on their Archtop Soloists anymore, and the reply:

[FONT=&quot]Due to the astronomically rising prices on figured woods in the past few years, we
developed (for a lot of our carved top bodies) a system for laminating our 1/8&#8221; laminate
tops on un-figured maple to maintain the look, tone, and integrity of a much more 
expensive full thickness figured top and try to keep the pricing more down to earth.

The Carved top Soloist is just one we haven&#8217;t gotten around to working that process out on.
We are currently working out the process to offer more options, we will announce when it is ready.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]
Thanks for allowing us the opportunity to serve you, 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 13, 2014)

Samark said:


> I spoke to one of their customer sales people about why they don't have flamed maple tops on their Archtop Soloists anymore, and the reply:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Due to the astronomically rising prices on figured woods in the past few years, we
> developed (for a lot of our carved top bodies) a system for laminating our 1/8 laminate
> ...



I guess I really wouldn't be interested in something like that. I guess I just feel like a laminate is cheap and entry-level. That's really disappointing.


----------



## guitarmadillo (Feb 13, 2014)

How is the Wizard neck profile? I feel like I should build a Nightswan tribute sort of thing.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 13, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> I guess I really wouldn't be interested in something like that. I guess I just feel like a laminate is cheap and entry-level. That's really disappointing.



It's a veneer on top of a real cap. Ibanez and ESP do the same thing


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 13, 2014)

guitarmadillo said:


> How is the Wizard neck profile? I feel like I should build a Nightswan tribute sort of thing.



It's very thin. While I like it, I wish it were a tad thicker. If I could do it all over again, I'd go with a standard thin.



wannabguitarist said:


> It's a veneer on top of a real cap. Ibanez and ESP do the same thing



I'm not familiar with their manufacturing processes '


----------



## zilla (Feb 14, 2014)

I have an ibanez with a wizard profile and a warmoth standard thin.

The standard thin is thicker than the wizard (what isn't?), but it is extremely comfortable. I'm sure that the compound radius helps, but I think it's a great neck. I would order another one with the same profile in a heartbeat.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 14, 2014)

zilla said:


> I have an ibanez with a wizard profile and a warmoth standard thin.
> 
> The standard thin is thicker than the wizard (what isn't?), but it is extremely comfortable. I'm sure that the compound radius helps, but I think it's a great neck. I would order another one with the same profile in a heartbeat.



Yeah, the standard thin neck is thicker than the Wizard. I did get my Wizard with the compound radius.

I agree the Wizard neck is very comfortable, but for some types of playing, I just can't quite get my fingers in the correct positioning because of the shape of the neck. On some other guitars, some things come easier for me. IMO, each neck has its tradeoffs. I have a Jackson that's more comfortable to do some things on than the Warmoth, and vice-versa.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 14, 2014)

Solid Koa Strat I started building with YJM Seymour Duncans at Bridge and Neck and a quarter pounder in the middle. Volume for the bridge and neck is separate from the middle pickup volume for blending and the tone knob controls all three pickups. Still haven't bought a neck though..






















Fitted a maple neck for fitment check, etc.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 14, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> Solid Koa Strat I started building with YJM Seymour Duncans at Bridge and Neck and a quarter pounder in the middle. Volume for the bridge and neck is separate from the middle pickup volume for blending and the tone knob controls all three pickups. Still haven't bought a neck though..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely stunning! Love the scalloped fretboard, too!


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2014)

I did this Strat years ago.


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2014)

I originally had this scratchplate and knobs on but started to hate em.
I also removed the bridge cover.


----------



## Fretless (Feb 14, 2014)

I just shipped off a piece of bocote to Warmoth to have it placed on the neck of a Bass VI I am doing. Going to go on an all wenge neck onto a wenge/zebrawood body that I am working on.


----------



## Axayacatl (Feb 14, 2014)

pondman said:


> I originally had this scratchplate and knobs on but started to hate em.
> I also removed the bridge cover.



Ironically this is the simplest build you've ever posted and it is also the ugliest. Stick to original handmaid stuff, you amateur   And start taking orders sometime soon! :

BTW, Somebody help me out: Suhr VS Warmoth + Plek from top tech.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone use Warmoth to paint the bodies? I ask because some of those bodies, when finished, can get ridonkulously expensive. I've specced out builds using the "showcase" bodies and necks that are well beyond what a loaded Carvin would cost.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 15, 2014)

Warmoths look sick and have a cool business model, but why the hell don't they also offer to assemble builds, too? They could charge a fee and make even more bucks.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 15, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone use Warmoth to paint the bodies? I ask because some of those bodies, when finished, can get ridonkulously expensive. I've specced out builds using the "showcase" bodies and necks that are well beyond what a loaded Carvin would cost.



I bought my Koa Strat in the closeout section. I guess it sat in the shop too long and I picked it up clear coated and everything for very cheap. Plus since it was already cured and everything it shipped immediately. Obviously that doesn't help if you want something more custom.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 15, 2014)

This is from a while back, and I have a thread for it. However, it's relevant.

Transformed this:







Into:






The neck is still mexi-strat original, but I had the LSR roller nut installed by a tech locally. The Body is chambered swamp ash, and crazy light weight. Staggered height locking tuners eliminated the need for string trees (hate those). Pickups are a Tone Zone/Air Norton S combo. Wilkinson floating bridge, but I modified it with a floyd rose original arm.

Plays and sounds great, but I hate the small-size frets. There's a crack on the neck in the neck pocket though, so if it widens I might buy a new warmoth neck for it anyway.

As of right now, the only original parts on the thing are the neck and the knob on the volume pot


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 15, 2014)

pondman said:


> I did this Strat years ago.



WOW! Love the neck and the headstock! 



Hollowway said:


> Anyone use Warmoth to paint the bodies? I ask because some of those bodies, when finished, can get ridonkulously expensive. I've specced out builds using the "showcase" bodies and necks that are well beyond what a loaded Carvin would cost.



I used them to paint the body of mine. IMO, the paint jobs are alright. I don't think it'd be much lessto have it done elsewhere.



straightshreddd said:


> Warmoths look sick and have a cool business model, but why the hell don't they also offer to assemble builds, too? They could charge a fee and make even more bucks.



They're a very small company. I'd be surprised to hear they had more than 10-15 people working there.


----------



## DslDwg (Feb 15, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone use Warmoth to paint the bodies? I ask because some of those bodies, when finished, can get ridonkulously expensive. I've specced out builds using the "showcase" bodies and necks that are well beyond what a loaded Carvin would cost.



Just depends what you want? If you prefer a Carvin grab a Carvin? 

Yes all four of my bodies were painted by Warmoth - I don't have the time or the inclination to try and paint my own. 
Their paint jobs in my experience are top notch - as good as anything I've ever seen. I would put their finishes head to head with guitars costing much much more. 

As far as assembly goes. I think that actually has something to do with their use of the Fender license. They are a seller of replacement parts and not complete guitars.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 16, 2014)

DslDwg said:


> Just depends what you want? If you prefer a Carvin grab a Carvin?
> 
> Yes all four of my bodies were painted by Warmoth - I don't have the time or the inclination to try and paint my own.
> Their paint jobs in my experience are top notch - as good as anything I've ever seen. I would put their finishes head to head with guitars costing much much more.
> ...



You may be right on the use of the Fender license...


----------



## guitarmadillo (Feb 16, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> Yeah, the standard thin neck is thicker than the Wizard. I did get my Wizard with the compound radius.
> 
> I agree the Wizard neck is very comfortable, but for some types of playing, I just can't quite get my fingers in the correct positioning because of the shape of the neck. On some other guitars, some things come easier for me. IMO, each neck has its tradeoffs. I have a Jackson that's more comfortable to do some things on than the Warmoth, and vice-versa.



I'm used to 80's JEM and Super Wizard thin, so it might be a bit weird. That is the thinnest profile they offer, correct?


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 16, 2014)

guitarmadillo said:


> I'm used to 80's JEM and Super Wizard thin, so it might be a bit weird. That is the thinnest profile they offer, correct?



Yes, that is correct. I don't think necks get much thinner than the Wizard. Some argue Wizards are so thin, they are unstable. No problems here...


----------



## craigny (Feb 16, 2014)

Great great stuff. Still going to do this myself. Gotta get the ball rolling.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 16, 2014)

craigny said:


> Great great stuff. Still going to do this myself. Gotta get the ball rolling.



It' a lot of fun. Like others have said, you could probably go to Carvin and get one for cheaper, but with Warmoth, you have far more options as far as body styles and such. 

I'm thinking about building one of Warmoth's "Z-Bodies," I think it's called.


----------



## rikomaru (Feb 16, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone use Warmoth to paint the bodies? I ask because some of those bodies, when finished, can get ridonkulously expensive. I've specced out builds using the "showcase" bodies and necks that are well beyond what a loaded Carvin would cost.



My strat body was finished by Warmoth and while I don't remember the exact price, it was somewhere around $300 since it was a showcase body. Although i've never actually seen a bad finishing job from them, it definitely looks expensive when specing out parts. I suppose that's simply the price you pay for having so many options and them taking out time to do those finishes. I've not come across any of their archtops- old or new- in person yet, but their flat top finishes are incredibly thin and clean. Those of you interested in the finish vs wood/resonance may want to know that.

It's so easy to build a complete guitar using warmoth that we often forget they're a replacement parts company. For better and worse, their pricing is still based on the idea of buying single parts. 

Nack to Holloway's statement: Carvin is a company that yield an insane value for us players. As far as I know, Warmoth and Carvin are the only 2 groups dishing out that type of value in a consistent, reliable manner. I believe that says something for both. :]


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 17, 2014)

I finally have some pictures of my Carvin/Warmoth parts guitar.. It's a pretty awesome setup, although I don't recommend it as they didn't quite fit together easily. I would go with a normal Carvin Bolt build 100% by them if I was to do it again (without the MIDI) but I do recommend Warmoth, the quality is pretty good on this body.











The thread can be found here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/263057-ngd-carvin-warmoth-hybrid-midi-strat.html


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 19, 2014)

My Warmoth build. It's impossible to keep the cats out of my photos. There's always one of the four "crashing the party."


----------



## theronaldchase (Mar 14, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


>



Actually, now that I think about it, do any of you creative minds know how to put something cohesive and similar to this together, only in a 7 string?


----------



## theronaldchase (Apr 22, 2014)

Was there a satin finish on there or is it unfinished?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 24, 2014)

No finish.


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 24, 2014)

theronaldchase said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, do any of you creative minds know how to put something cohesive and similar to this together, only in a 7 string?


There was, if I remember correctly, a build on this site where someone made a 7 string from a warmoth parts- might've even been a tele. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 24, 2014)

Black korina body, Walnut neck with ebony board, SS frets, EMG JH set, Grover hardware, locking tuners.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 25, 2014)

Skyblue said:


> There was, if I remember correctly, a build on this site where someone made a 7 string from a warmoth parts- might've even been a tele. I'll see if I can find it.



It was a strat. John Ice made it.


----------

